# Alfa AWUS036H WiFi - driver not supporting AHDEMO mode for injection



## asdfg (Jul 19, 2013)

I have the "Alfa AWUS036h 802.11 b/g Long-Range USB Adapter" connected to my laptop which is running a FreeBSD 8.1 installation. The adapter is widely used for injecting wireless frames, which is my objective as well.

I have set it up to use the urtw(4) driver (manpage) by loading the module at boot time.

The output of `dmesg | grep urtw` is as follows:

```
urtw0: <vendor 0x0bda product 0x8187, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus7
urtw0: unknown RTL8187L type: 0x8000000
urtw0: rtl8187l rf rtl8225u hwrev none
```

That looks kinda strange, but the adapter works and I am able to successfully create a wlan0 interface and connect to my WPA2 secured network. However, if I want to create a wlan0 interface (after destroying the previous one) that is usable for packet injection, this is what I get.

`ifconfig wlan create wlandev urtw0 wlanmode ahdemo`

```
urtw0: AHDEMO mode not supported # <-- this line is colored white as opposed to normal gray
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Operation not supported
```

Is this simply not supported by the latest version of FreeBSD? (Given that the urtw(4) manpage for FreeBSD 8.1 is identical to that of FreeBSD 9.1) I hope it's something else..


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 20, 2013)

I think you realized that adhoc-demo mode is not implemented yet. Anyway, if you read the urtw(4)() man page, clearly specifies the following:


> *urtw* supports *station* and *monitor* mode operation.  Only one virtual interface may be configured at any time.  For more information on configuring this device, see ifconfig(8).



Note that the urtw(4)() driver it based on Realtek's Linux driver and at that moment it didn't support adhoc and hostap modes[1]. It's possible that some developer is interested in patch this requested feature in -HEAD directly.

[1] http://translate.google.es/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fweongyo.org%2Fblog%2Farchives%2F56.


----------

